# Help-Amsterdam, Berlin,Stockholm, Helinski, Estonia, Copehagen, & St. Pete



## jyager (Aug 8, 2014)

We are going on a  Celebrity Scandanavian cruise on August 25th out of Amsterdam. We usually like to do tours at all the stops. Was wondering if you greattt Tuggers could give us suggestions on tours and tour providers. Celebrity offers a lot of options but they are quite expensive especially for St. Petersberg. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 8, 2014)

Join the www.cruisecritic.com Roll Call for your exact cruise. Experienced cruisers will have already set up private tours you may be able to join, you will be able to join the sail away party and the 'connections' meet n greet. Cruise Critic is where to get the best answers to your request.

You are a bit late to be joining many tours, but you will see who is doing what. Most roll calls get going a year in advance. 2 weeks before sailing is not the time for planning. The good tours are gone or full.

Jim


----------



## Conan (Aug 8, 2014)

The two don't-miss sights in St. Petersburg are Hermitage Museum and Peterhof.


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 8, 2014)

The Anne Frank House in Amsterdam is not to be missed, imho.


----------



## Kathy3 (Aug 9, 2014)

We used spb-tours for St. Petersburg. It was a deluxe 2 day tour. They should be doing many tours from your ship and could probably fit you into one of them. They were terrific. They also do many other ports - all terrific!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 9, 2014)

We did this same cruise on the Celebrity Constellation in 2011; it is a great itinerary.  I agree with Jim in post #2 that cruisecritic.com is your friend.  Sign up, attend the meet and greet the first day of the cruise, and (before the cruise starts) try to get on some of the private tours that others have arranged.  These small groups are somewhat fluid and it won't be too late in some instances.  The small groups are usually far better than ship tours. You don't need any formal tour for Tallinn; it is a short walk from the boat and a nice walk around town.


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 9, 2014)

I agree with Conan on the Hermitage.


----------



## jyager (Aug 10, 2014)

*Thanks!!*

Thank you all!!! Just signed up for Cruise Critic Roll call for our cruise.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 11, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> You don't need any formal tour for Tallinn; it is a short walk from the boat and a nice walk around town.



The same goes for Helsinki.  I love them both!  But since I grew up in Finland I'm naturally biased.


----------

